# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Ναυτικό Μουσείο Κρήτης

## Asterias

Νομός:  Χανιά 
Πόλη: Χανιά  
Διεύθυνση: Ακτή Κουντουριώτη, 731 36  
T.K.: 73136  
Τηλέφωνο: 28210-91875  
Fax: 28210-74484  
Email: info@mar-museum-crete.cha.forthnet.gr 
URL: http://www2.forthnet.gr/mar-museum-crete/Home.htm 


Το Μουσείο εγκαινιάστηκε την 27 Μαίου 1973, ημερομηνία που συνέπεσε με την 32η επέτειο της μάχης της Κρήτης. 

Περιλαμβάνει μακέτες πλοίων, διάφορα ναυτικά όργανα και συσκευές, όπως διαστημόμετρα, βαρόμετρα, ανεμόμετρα, αβάκια πορειών, ταχυτήτων, δίσκους βολής τορπιλλών, επιλέμβιες μαγνητικές πυξίδες, μετεωρολογικά όργανα, εξάντες, ουρανόσφαιρα, όργανα πηδαλιουχίας αντιτορπιλλικού κ.ά. Επίσης πίνακες ζωγραφικής, προσωπογραφίες, αυθεντικές ιστορικές φωτογραφίες, όπως η φωτογραφία με την ύψωση της Σημαίας της Ένωσης της Κρήτης με την Ελλάδα, στο φρούριο "Φιρκά" Χανίων, την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 1913 κ.ά. 

Εκτίθενται ακόμα κειμήλια, όπως στολές και άλλα ενθυμήματα, ηρωϊκά πεσόντων ανδρών του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού, όπλα των αποβατικών επιχειρήσεων του 1912-13, πελέκεις των αγημάτων πυρκαϊάς, κρούσεως κ.λ.π. 

Όλα τα εκθέματα από τη ναυτική μας παράδοση, είναι ταξινομημένα κατά ιστορικές περιόδους, δηλαδή εποχή χαλκού - Κλασική και Ελληνιστική (2.800 π.Χ.-6ος μ.Χ. αιώνας), Ενετική περίοδος (1200 μ.Χ. μέχρι τον 17ο αι.), Βυζαντινή και Μεταβυζαντινή (650 μ.Χ. μέχρι τον 18ο αιώνα), Τουρκοκρατία, Αγώνας Ανεξαρτησίας (1650 1909), Βαλκανικοί πόλεμοι (1912 1913), Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος (1940 - 1944), Μεταπολεμική Περίοδος (1944 και μετά).  



Ώρες Λειτουργίας:
Καθημερινά :09.00 - 14.30 Παρασκευή κλειστά  

_Πηγή:http://gr.greece-museums.com/museum/109/_

----------


## Ellinis

To Ναυτικό Μουσείο στα Χανιά είναι εξαιρετικό και αξίζει να το επισκεφθεί όποιος βρεθεί εκεί.
Μεταξύ των πολλών εκθεμάτων ξεχωρίζει η πλούσια συλλογή από μοντέλα πλοίων. Από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά είναι

το θωρηκτό MISSOURI:
missouri3.jpg

καιτο βαρύ καταδρομικό ALASKA:
alaska1.jpg

Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η αναπαράσταση της γέφυρας Α/Τ:
destroyer bridge.jpg

Ενώ στο προαύλιο βλέπουμε και μια από τις προπέλες του Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ:
velos prop.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βίντεο από τη φωτιά στο Πολεμικό Μουσείο στα Χανιά*


*Δημοσίευση: 10:07 π.μ. | 23/7/18  
*

54
Κοινοποιήσεις










*Κάηκε ολοσχερώς το κτήριο - Δείτε τα βίντεο*Υπό ύφεση βρίσκεται η πυρκαγιά που εκδηλώθηκε λίγο πριν τις 21:30 της Κυριακής στο κτήριο του Πολεμικού Μουσείου Χανίων.

Στο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται, στο κέντρο της πόλης, έσπευσαν 14 οχήματα με 30 πυροσβέστες, κλιμακοφόρο όχημα από το Ρέθυμνο, πυροσβεστικό όχημα του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού... Οι πυροσβέστες προσπαθούσαν να σβήσουν τη φωτιά προκειμένου αυτή να μην επεκταθεί σε διπλανούς χώρους, ωστόσο το κτήριο του Μουσείου υπέστη ολοκληρωτική καταστροφή.

Το μόνο που έχει απομείνει είναι το εξωτερικό μέρος του κτηρίου, η στατικότατα του οποίου θα εξεταστεί όταν η φωτιά τεθεί υπό πλήρη έλεγχο.

Γύρω από το κτήριο είχαν αναπτυχθεί πυροσβεστικά οχήματα δημιουργώντας αντιπυρικές ζώνες ώστε η φωτιά να μην επεκταθεί στον δημοτικό κήπο της πόλης, το Πάρκο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, καθώς και σε στρατιωτικές κατοικίες σε μικρή απόσταση.

Η φωτιά με τις προσπάθειες των πυροσβεστών περιορίστηκε στο κτήριο έκτασης 3.000 τετραγωνικών μέτρων.

Η καταστροφή είναι ολοσχερής: το εσωτερικό του κτηρίου είχε πολλές ξύλινες κατασκευές.

Στο σημείο της πυρκαγιάς την κατάσβεση της οποίας συμμετέχοντας και ο ίδιος ενεργά συντόνιζε ο διοικητής της ΠΥ στα Χανιά Δημοσθένης Μπαντουράκης, βρέθηκε και ο διοικητής των Πυροσβεστικών δυνάμεων Κρήτης Γιάννης Μαραγκάκης. Μιλώντας στο ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ μεταξύ άλλων επεσήμανε: «Πρόκειται για μια πολύ δύσκολη πυρκαγιά. Οι δυνάμεις μας θα παραμείνουν και θα επιχειρούν στο σημείο σε όλη τη διάρκεια της νύκτας».

« Χάθηκε ένα σπάνιο μνημείο αρχιτεκτονικής, μεγάλης αξίας για την πόλη», επισήμανε νωρίτερα ο δήμαρχος Χανίων Τάσος Βάμβουκας που πήγε επιτόπου.

Κατά τον ίδιο, μέσα στο κτήριο δεν υπήρχε μουσειακό υλικό, αλλά πιθανόν κάποια αρχεία.

Η αστυνομία απέκλεισε τους δρόμους μπροστά στο Μουσείο, καθώς και παράπλευρες οδούς, προκειμένου να διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση των πυροσβεστικών οχημάτων. Διακόπηκε επίσης η ηλεκτροδότηση στην περιοχή.

Οι αρχές διενεργούν προανάκριση για τα αίτια της πυρκαγιάς. Στο αστυνομικό μέγαρο Χανίων οδηγήθηκε αλλοδαπός ο οποίος είχε βρει κατάλυμα σε εσωτερικό χώρο του κτηρίου.



Πηγή: https://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/07/v...#ixzz5M4TwEjUg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Κρήτης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Ναυτικό Μουσείο στα Χανιά είναι εξαιρετικό και αξίζει να το επισκεφθεί όποιος βρεθεί εκεί.
> Μεταξύ των πολλών εκθεμάτων ξεχωρίζει η πλούσια συλλογή από μοντέλα πλοίων. 
> 
> 
> καιτο βαρύ καταδρομικό ALASKA:
> alaska1.jpg


Το ΝΜΚ υπερέχει,αν κ μικρότερο από το ΝΜΕ,σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες ομοιωμάτων.Αυτό οφείλεται στον πολύ δραστήριο αντιπλοίαρχο ε.α.  Στ.Φαλιέρο.
Το USS ALASKA ήταν καταδρομικό μάχης.Τύπος πολεμικού πλοίου που ήταν πλησιέστερα στο θωρηκτό παρά στο βαρύ  καταδρομικό.

----------

